

Where The Magic Happens - Apoorvgupta
http://blog.bitmakerlabs.com/2013/02/22/where-the-magic-happens/

======
goodside
The diagram featured here, as well as the phrase "Where the magic happens",
appear to be lifted verbatim from this scene in HBO's comedy Girls:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8C4V8x7RZ0>

~~~
jrajav
Even disregarding that, this is kind of a fluffy article. I expected more from
a top 5 spot - Is there something special about this blogger? (And not that it
matters, but this and the last two articles of his appear to be self-
submitted, and by a new account.)

------
njy
<http://vimeo.com/55527124> : very related, very inspiring

